# BAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSTTTTTARDS I just got fecking sacked



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

No I'm not after sympathy or anything like that but if anyone hears/knows of anything decent work wise in Bristol Bath etc please let me know.


Cheers guys.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2006)

Bummer. How come you got sacked?
And did you go out in a blaze of glory?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 4, 2006)

nightmare bumscare 

good luck in finding summat else pronto.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Bummer. How come you got sacked?
> And did you go out in a blaze of glory?


I know a bit about this, so i can tell you; cos the company in question are utter clowns, who expected DJBs to doa  different job to the one he joined to do


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 4, 2006)

erm, jezza - even if you know, it's not really up to you to say is it?!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ed,

Well I walked in on Monday and they gave me a letter which and I quote ( I've always wanted to say that)



> As explianed at the meeting on 25the Sept, you have been unable to carry out your duties to the standards requirements by the compnay Therfore we have no alternative but to terminate your employment with effect from Monday 2nd Oct



which was nice. And TBH total utter bollox. 

The letter also says that I gotta sign it an return it to get my holiday pay and 2 weeks severance pay.

BUT I've been told by an independant advisor not to sign it. It breaks all disciplinary procedure under UK law and is illegal and even though there is a disclaimer in the contract for employees that have been employed for less than year. That covers them against unfair dismissal. They can be taken to court firstly for not follwing the disciplinary procedure, wrongful dismissal and technically its breach of contract. 

It appears that I can throw several books at em.

But TBH I just wanna find a job sooon-ish like


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nightmare bumscare
> 
> good luck in finding summat else pronto.



Thanks darling and fizz is waving helloa


Jezza does know whats going on as he's been helping me and has redone me CV so he pretty much knows the score of whats been going.

Internet mates are great !!


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 4, 2006)

Bad news.  In my expirience unless you are a member of a recognised union (when these things usually dont happen anyway) fighting cases such as this is a long, expensive and upsetting process.

If you have a skill people want it may, as you imply, just be better to move on.

What I would suggest is publicly posting thier name and business widely to ensure others avoid them as customers and employees.


----------



## Iam (Oct 4, 2006)

Damn, that's shitty mate. 

I'll give you a shout in the next couple of days for a chat and see if anyone knows of anything that's going.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you Zasker.

I dont think that posting there name and stuff is going to be a good idea. I know that it would help people avoid being employed by them. But they're not that big ie a huge corporation, and I think it will be easy for people to miss them. 

But like I said I dont think its a good idea as it could be seen in a very bad light and I dunno libelous or whatever it is so I dont want to do that.

we'll just have to see where it goes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 4, 2006)

I totally agree re name & shame...however, a solicitors letter is something that sends most smaller firms scuttling to settle out of court, especially if you're on firm ground....


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Damn, that's shitty mate.
> 
> I'll give you a shout in the next couple of days for a chat and see if anyone knows of anything that's going.



mate that would be cool


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually I know a foul ex-colleague who did this serially (the settling out of court thing) with a series of people she worked for (she threatened action for constructive dismissal three times before 1995) and walked away with between three and five grand each time (I know this because I happened to then work in quite a small specialised field and word gets around). She however wasn't being constructively dismissed at all. She'd engineer rows in small teams till she got everyone's back up, go off on long term sick, resign and then sue.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I totally agree re name & shame...however, a solicitors letter is something that sends most smaller firms scuttling to settle out of court, especially if you're on firm ground....




Hopefully that might be the case. BUT they're a US compnay so they might be all BRING IT ON !! 

I have visions of taking on Mr Burns out of the Simpsons


----------



## sojourner (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a fucker, sorry to hear it.  The whole disciplinary/grievance procedure advice is spot on though - I do the HR in our tiny company, and I follow it to the letter, because it gives the employee a decent fighting chance, and protects both parties.  I'd follow it up, if it were me.  But it's your choice.   I really hope you get another job sorted soon


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that - it sucks  

You might be able to get a lawyer to just send a few letters on your behalf. I had a long drawn out procedure with an ex-employer and had a lawyer for a fair while to help me. Cost me £500 but was worth it in the end. An ACAS employment tribunal is free and the company that did to me what yours have done to you (by the sounds of things) was much bigger but settled out of court the morning of the employment tribunal. 

Worth a go IMO.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 4, 2006)

Ack....crappy.

Lotsa luck finding another! Hope one slaps you in the face asap!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks again guys. 

The person who's helping me is an HR consultant on legal matters and knows her onions so If we do have something to fight. I'm gonna fight


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi

I was made redundant once - unfairly I believe. I visited lawyers about taking the buggers to a tribunal but I bottled it and didn't. I do regret that sometimes. But, on the other hand, a colleague who was made redundant from the same company around the same time was still fighting them through the courts years later. So on the whole I was glad I got on with my life.

But every case will be different so it's your call.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 4, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> The person who's helping me is an HR consultant on legal matters and knows her onions so If we do have something to fight. I'm gonna fight


Nice one

Good to know you got someone knowledgeable on your side! Best of!


----------



## JTG (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sod all use with anything specific but if you wanna come round and shout, you're very welcome 

Good luck with sorting yourself sharpish


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks again guys


----------



## space-hopper (Oct 5, 2006)

thinking of you in this time of shittyness fella


----------



## sparkling (Oct 5, 2006)

Not much consolation I know but you never did like working for them and were not really happy there were you? 

You never know this might kick start you into doing the something you really do want to do now.  You have nothing to lose now.

Anyways and whatever I'm thinking of you both and hope life gets a bit smoother very soon. xx


----------



## astral (Oct 5, 2006)

What do you do?  I'm fairly sure you've told me before but I can't remember 

If you want to drop me a pm, I work for a recruitment firm round that way and might be able to help you out.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2006)

bad luck mate

if you havnt found gainful employment by the time we arrive we'll buy a few oj's one night  (i've got it in my head you dont drink?)


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Thank you Zasker.
> 
> I dont think that posting there name and stuff is going to be a good idea. I know that it would help people avoid being employed by them. But they're not that big ie a huge corporation, and I think it will be easy for people to miss them.
> 
> ...


if there's ANY other help I can give - you got my number


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> thinking of you in this time of shittyness fella




thanks man are you back yet ? you gotta tell us all about it


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Not much consolation I know but you never did like working for them and were not really happy there were you?
> 
> You never know this might kick start you into doing the something you really do want to do now.  You have nothing to lose now.
> 
> Anyways and whatever I'm thinking of you both and hope life gets a bit smoother very soon. xx



Thanks darling and we got your card yesterday which made a rubbishy day so much nicer.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> What do you do?  I'm fairly sure you've told me before but I can't remember
> 
> If you want to drop me a pm, I work for a recruitment firm round that way and might be able to help you out.




Well I was a business development manager for a software company that did software tools that assist in automating lifecycle managments events in SAP.

Its sounds a lot posher than it was. I thought ooooh that would be good job, as I was an account manager for a software reseller before. 

Basically all it turns out to be is cold calling a list of contacts that have been knocking around in a database for 4 years trying to get them to spend anything up to 2 million quid. telesales in my book and not that I have anything against telesales and cold calling. I just dont like it and its not me. When people call me a cunt and slam the phone down I wanna go round and break their legs  

But a PM will be on its way. Thanks Astral


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> bad luck mate
> 
> if you havnt found gainful employment by the time we arrive we'll buy a few oj's one night  (i've got it in my head you dont drink?)



That would be very nice thanks. 

I doooo drink but not a lot as after a couple I get the taste for it and it might sound stupid but I dont get that gradual slowly getting pissed thing. By the time I start feeling drunk I'm only a short way off feeling ill and I dont like that bit. 

and I'm usually driving as well which is a good excuse not to drink  

But yeah it'll be good to hook up when you make it down


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> if there's ANY other help I can give - you got my number




Yeah man and thanks for everything. You soudn very professionla on the phone. Fizz was like whos that  


and she sends a hug back to ya


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 5, 2006)

Awww love. Sorry to hear that. I know fuct's managed to 'lose' a couple of his staff recently so....   

When you two coming down so we can cheer you up?  x


----------



## Cakes (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo for getting fired!!  
but Yay for getting out of a job that was wrong for you!!  

b2b cold calling is the pits man!! It's so hard and so abusive!! 

You're going to find yourself in a much better job and therefore in a much better place in life.

Look if you're still out of work next month let me know, I need some help barrowing a ton of manure from a truck to the alloment. I can offer you two pints of cider and some potatoes. There isn't a union but you can have as many sit-downs as you like.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Awww love. Sorry to hear that. I know fuct's managed to 'lose' a couple of his staff recently so....
> 
> When you two coming down so we can cheer you up?  x



Hey hey we should be down end of the month-ish the 24th or weekend closest to that I think so as always we'll ring you up about 30 seconds before we arrive


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Boo for getting fired!!
> but Yay for getting out of a job that was wrong for you!!
> 
> b2b cold calling is the pits man!! It's so hard and so abusive!!
> ...




No worries. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry to hear about this mate.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks mate


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 6, 2006)

If you want a solicitor, try Burroughs Day on Charlotte Street (off Park Street). Their employment department is supposed to be the best in the city. They will do no win-no fee if you've got a case and they'll usually tell you over the phone (for nothing) whether you've got a case.
If you have a case - go for it. Employment Triunals are user-friendly and not very stressful and you can get quite a lot of money.
Their number's in the book.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 6, 2006)

...but it's best if you can get them to settle out of court because new employers can get a bit freaked about people who've gone to employment tribunals, or so I've been told.....


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2006)

coool

At the moment someone is helping me for free and she really knows her stuff and is going to try and get them to play the game without going to court but it good to have a fall back plan.

On another note I've just gone outside and found that some spinless fucking cunt has hit me car this morning, stoved in the boot and pissed off. 

I just wanna give up today its all just not worth it


----------

